

Ask HN: Anybody want a non-functional very large CNC Bridgeport Mill? - jacquesm

Hello HN,<p>I&#x27;m clearing out an 1800 square ft warehouse and one of the items in it is a very large Bridgeport first generation CNC mill. The mill is mechanically in absolutely excellent condition, it only has a few hundred hours on it total because the electronics burned out in a bad way after it was installed in a school in the previous century.<p>I&#x27;m giving it away because I intend to sell the warehouse and my friend who was going to rebuild it has stated un-ambiguously that he&#x27;s no longer interested in the project.<p>So, for the very large price of $0 you are more than welcome to this beast provided that you have the ability to transport it. I have no crane or other facilities to lift the monster, estimated weight is 1.2 metric tonne.<p>There are <i>NO</i> electronics with the machine, nor are there servos with it, you&#x27;re going to have to fit servos (or maybe even steppers) to it to get it running as well as probably a VFD to control the main spindle motor. This project is definitely not for the timid.<p>If you&#x27;re seriously interested then please drop me a line, the machine is located in Eygelshoven, Limburg, The Netherlands, so presumably it&#x27;s within easy transportation reach of a good chunk of France and Germany as well as all of Luxembourg, the Netherlands and of course Belgium.<p>I can&#x27;t do any showings or other luxuries, I live 300 Km away from the warehouse myself but I do have a friend locally that will be happy to open it up and clear a path to the machine prior to removal.<p>If you&#x27;re looking for a stable base for your 3D CNC milling project you&#x27;re probably not going to find anything better. If you want a desktop mill or this would be your first CNC project then this is probably not for you.<p>A picture of the beast:<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;pics.camarades.com&#x2F;v&#x2F;jacques&#x2F;machines&#x2F;dscf1225.jpg.html?g2_imageViewsIndex=1
======
BetaCygni
Amazing! Too bad I don't have anywhere to put it...

------
ad_bfl
that mill is a excellent candidate for a cnc conversion, list it on CNCZone,
or in a local hackerspace/maker group.

------
iSloth
If only this was in England :(

